# Arto Waterworks



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

As some may already know, we've just changed our Hobby for an Arto 69P. We haven't used it yet, still "personalising" it but I'm slightly perplexed by an aspect of the plumbing system. Perhaps one of you Arto owners can enlighten me?

The problem is with the three manual valves in the pipework across the front floor of the garage. Two of them are labelled "evacuation" - in German of course, and these appear to allow the pipework to drain for cold weather storage. The third one however is labelled "Driving" when closed and "Camping" when open. Has anyone got a clue what this valve is for, the handbook is, well............ useless. :roll:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode

We used to have a Arto 69GL our 3rd valve was to select water supply from a mains system or from the internal tank. On our Flair we now have 4 hot, cold, tank dump and the selector.
If this doesn't help try the following. [email protected] a gent called Najib or [email protected] they both speak excellent English Or telephone +49 (0)2654 933 + ext 382 for Najib 391 for Andre If you can send a picture in the email it may help.

If you are still having problems send me the picture I will be at the factory in May.
Kind regards


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaspode

For the first time in 2 years I actually know something that someone else doesn't! So excited.

As an Arto user myself, I always found the plumbing confusing, but at long last I understand it.

You are right, trhat the two valves when in the same direction as the pipe is for draining down in winter. The third pipe is for either 'driving' or 'camping' In the Driving mode you dump 30% (I think) and retain 70% to keep the water load lighter. Also, if you fill with water in 'Driving' mode, you can only fill up with 70% water.

We also found the Arto manual written in a way as to totally confuse us.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies, I think you're spot on there Patrick - reduced water capacity for travelling. I wonder why, we've always travelled with a full tank previously if just going away for weekends. :? As you say, the manual leaves a lot of room for interpretation - and the water contents guage doesn't strike me as overly accurate anyway.

Oh well, you've confirmed my suspicions about what the valve was for so we're one step further forward now.


----------

